# Temporary Write Access On Startup



## tangi (Mar 25, 2013)

*T*he question is easy: while booting, how to get write access to a location other than the root partition? Sure this is possible if I mount the root partition with [cmd=]mount -uw /[/cmd] but fsck will complain about a read/write partition even if I roll it back to read only. 

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2013)

fsck(8) should not complain unless there has been a problem at shutdown.

```
# mount -u /
# mount -a
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Run fsck(8) before trying to mount anything as read/write.


----------



## tangi (Mar 26, 2013)

*T*hanks @wblock@, that's what I was looking for.


----------

